# What type of substrate for a tiger lotus?



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

why a pot? When I had mine in the 125 they grew find in gravel. When I moved them to the 46 they were in SMS, grew fine. IMO it really doesnt matter with lotus


----------



## asiansensation2000 (Nov 18, 2007)

tpl*co said:


> I'd like to grow some tiger lotus in a pot but was wondering what type of substrate should I use? I see that lilies and lotus in a pond like clay, but would that work in an aquarium?
> 
> What should I use?


 
You can certainly use a pot. Tiger Lotus are heavy substrate feeders and this is what worked for me. Layer of 2-3 mm gravel (inch), layer of potting soil (inch), mix in some laterite for iron, layer of 2-3 mm gravel. Now , you don't have to use potting soil but I think it gives extra nutrients long term to the plant. Or you can use commercial plant gravel out there such as Eco-complete, etc. The nice thing about putting Tiger Lotus in pots is you can move it around your tank as desired.

Good luck.


----------



## mcd19 (Apr 30, 2007)

I have two tiger lotus plants planted in eco-complete and they grow like weeds. Its a great plant, always looks good and grows real fast.


----------



## Blackthumbwoes (Feb 27, 2007)

mine is in gravel at the moment but soon as the new year gets going I'll be potting it the same way I potted the dwarf lily bulbs that I used as a test run. I just put 2 inches of african violet soil and a small amount of laterite in a pot, buried the base and cover with the same pool filter sand as the tank and hide the pot behind a rock. I can shift them around with out setting back any root development. So far its been two months and all is well.

Jason


----------



## PRESTON4479 (Mar 22, 2007)

My lotus is growing like a weed in a gravel/flourite mix.


----------



## Geoff C (Aug 1, 2007)

I use flora base and mine grows great. From reading the other posts it seems like you wont have trouble growing it whatever substrate you decide.


----------



## KevinC (May 24, 2004)

Also lotus will propagate through shoots off the main bulb (which eventually grow their own bulb). So a pot might not be the best as it would restrict forming new plants.


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

Geoff C said:


> From reading the other posts it seems like you wont have trouble growing it whatever substrate you decide.


I agree. I have one that is getting huge growing in plain old coarse aquarium sand, no root tabs, EI dosing, Excel, medium light. I could see putting one of these in a pot if you knew were going to move it since they take a bit of time to get established again after being uprooted and re-planted. Potting because of substrate concerns doesn't seem necessary though.


----------



## tpl*co (Nov 4, 2006)

Hopefully mine will grow, putting it in a discus tank. No bristlenoses this time since they seem to think the lotus is salad:eek5:


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

tpl*co said:


> Hopefully mine will grow, putting it in a discus tank. No bristlenoses this time since they seem to think the lotus is salad:eek5:


I have a bristle-nose Ancistrus in my tank and I don't think he has ever bothered my lotus plants. Great looking, not overly large catfish which hides a lot. Despite their reputation as algae eaters I have never found mine to be that good with keeping the tank clean but I love watching him when I get the opportunity.


----------



## Reeferton (Aug 16, 2007)

Tiger Lotus took over my gf's tank, running powersand/aquasoil.
We had to pull it out, we couldn't trim fast enough and it was choking out all the other plants.


----------

